# Are We Seeing the Beginning?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

At this moment, the Dow is down 301, and oil is less than 85 bucks a barrel.
Idiots are still celebrating this morning, but the lucid are suffering the hang-over.

NEW YORK (MarketWatch) - U.S. stocks dived on Wednesday, with the Dow Jones Industrial Average sinking more than 300 points, as anxiety about the so-called fiscal cliff hit investors in the wake of the re-election of President Barack Obama who will face once again a divided Congress.

"Our base-case scenario is the fiscal cliff is now the base-case scenario," said Dan Greenhaus, chief global strategist at BTIG LLC.


----------



## chelchelt (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm thinking so. People around here are stepping up their preperations. Buying stores out of ammo and necessities


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Most of the people around here are fairly well preparred allready. But there is always more to buy and store. I won't be going into town again until monday so, really don't know how it is. Went up the mountain to wallyworld yesterday, and noticed a lot of people with case's and case lots of food in their carts. I suspect it will intensfy over the weekend. Will have to wait and see.


----------

